# foam latex appliances



## whynotgrrl666 (Oct 13, 2003)

theres a medical type adhesive i here works wonders ! who makes this one ? where'd you get it?-amy


----------



## Dr. Slickshill (Mar 15, 2005)

Medico adhesive... it's a surgical adhesive, available at larger pharmacies and surgical stores. Hey, whynotgrrl!


----------



## whynotgrrl666 (Oct 13, 2003)

hey yourself.... also something like...prosaide? or am i imagining things? lol


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

Its made by Reel F/X and I got it from a store called "Mad Margarets" its a second had store in town usually but she transforms it for Halloween.


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

Also, does the medical adhesive work the same as the spirit gum? you put it on, and let it get tacky before applying the appliance? And, it won't rip my skin off when I take it off will it?


----------



## Vikeman (Oct 17, 2003)

goolie, we used the appliance from screamteam last year and they were great. We used spirit gum to attach them. Just allow yourself plenty of time to put it on and also to take it off. Taking off was much harder and slower. Putting on the makeup took time. It would be a good idea to have a bottle of latex, for covering up the edges of the mask. My avatar was my costume last year, the killer clown. There are some other pics my gallery.


----------



## Rockerella (Aug 30, 2005)

I've used spirit gum for smaller appliances (horns, wounds, etc....) and it's worked great. If you go this route make sure to have spirit gum remover or baby oil on hand to remove. (If olive oil is made from olives and peanut oil is made from peanuts...what is baby oil made of?...ok, sick and wrong... I know...)


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

I have used REEL FX before. They take quite aqhile to apply. I would use medical adhesive, not spirit gum. They are made using the slipcast method, so they are hollow. heat will build up and you will sweat. Sweat is a great way to remove spirit gum on latex. lol. I Would definitly apply it once befor the real time so you can get a feel of how to apply it. Hope that helps.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I would suggest using liquid latex for foam latex appliances. Spirit gum will eat away at the piece after awhile. Medical adhesive is extremely strong and would probably trash the piece when you go to get it off. They use it to close up wounds/surgery cuts for human skin, and you have to use medical adhesive remover or it won't come off. I work at The Costume Shop make-up counter and we only recommend medical adhesive for attaching large horns, etc. to skin in small areas, not your whole face.


----------



## BoneEfx (Sep 24, 2004)

*medical adhesive*

We always recommend medical adhesive (i.e pro-adhesive, pros-aide, etc) for most all our customers. It's water based and has no solvents or fumes like spirit gum. I has a better hold than spirit gum too. Yes, you will need an appropriate remover (i.e. Super solv) or you can use 99% isopropyl alcohol to reactivate the glue and remove the piece. This will still leave residue on the skin that needs the adhesive remover, but it leaves the prosthetic egdes intact. Make sure the remover has no oils in it or reapplication will be near impossible. Hope this helps! Larry Bones - Bone Yard Effects, Inc.


----------

